

From perception to disruption in the cloud: an equation - shanley
http://wattersjames.posterous.com/from-perception-to-disruption-in-the-cloud-an#

======
barrybe
Arg, this pseudomath is hurting my brain. Why does he keep saying P is
multiplicative when it's written like a function?? How can the same variable P
(or function) affect B and C differently?? If the perceived benefit is equal
to the perceived cost then does that mean the value equals 1? What does that
mean?? If the perceived cost is 2x the perceived benefit, then shouldn't the
overall value be negative?? (instead of being 1/2?). And is it deliberate that
the whole equation is undefined for when perceived cost equals 0??

